# Ou sont passes les haut parleurs internes?



## dinka (10 Avril 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai un petit problème avec un  Powerbook 12 867 Mhz.
Je pensais qu'en faisant une réinstallation fraiche de Tiger Ca irait mieux mais non!
En fait dans les préférences son: il l'affiche pas les hauts parleurs internes en sortie juste la sortie casque.
Alors que si je fais à propos de ce mac, j'ai pour le son
Codec Texas Instru TAS3004
Nombre de sorties 2
Type  Ecouteurs
Type HP intégrés.
Merci par avnce pour votre aide.


----------



## C@cTuS (10 Avril 2008)

clic sur le bouton F-  qui correspond a monter le son , si celui ci affiche le logo son avec un sens interdit, branche ton casque dans la prise jack , enleve la,et regarde dans la prise jack , si tu vois une lumiere rouge ,c est que ta carte mère est morte, il faudrait la changer pour ravoir du son. Si tu n as pas cette lumiere rouge, ca peut probablement provenir des enceintes internes .


----------



## dinka (10 Avril 2008)

Merci pour la reponse mais je n ai pas le sens interdit qund je monte le son.
D'autres idees?


----------

